# Hat plötzlich keine Netzwerk Karte mehr?

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe Gentoo LInux mit der Gentoo LIvecd installiert.

Habe gestartet ging alles. ABer es hat gar keine Netzwerkkarte.

Wie kann ich die zusätzlich installieren.

Befehle?

NB: Bei ifconfig zeigt es gar nichts an!

Habe ausversehen die Datei eth.lo gelöscht wie kann ich die wieder herstellen .

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Habe gestartet ging alles. ABer es hat gar keine Netzwerkkarte.

 Dann bau halt eine ein?

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann ich die zusätzlich installieren.

 Ist das eine Frage?

 *Quote:*   

> Befehle?

 "Lies das Manual!". Oder was sonst soll ich dir befehlen?

 *Quote:*   

> NB: Bei ifconfig zeigt es gar nichts an!

 Was sagt 'ifconfig -a'?

 *Quote:*   

> Habe ausversehen die Datei eth.lo gelöscht wie kann ich die wieder herstellen .

 Von der LiveCD kopieren?

Oder einfach schnell selber schreiben?

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wie selber Bauen?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Wie selber Bauen?

 Was meinst du mit "Wie selber bauen?"?

----------

## unix

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe Gentoo LInux mit der Gentoo LIvecd installiert.
> 
> Habe gestartet ging alles. ABer es hat gar keine Netzwerkkarte.
> ...

 

hast du im kernel auch deine netzwerkkarte aktiviert?

----------

## psyqil

Hallo, Dave!  :Very Happy: 

Schuß ins Blaue:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device Drivers  --->

Networking support  --->

Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

[M] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support

make modules modules_install
```

----------

## amne

Deja vu  :Twisted Evil: 

Wie auch beim letzten mal: Hast du das korrekte Modul für deine Netzwerkkarte im Kernel? Um was für ein Modell (lspci) handelt es sich?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Problem ist noch das ich die Datei gelöscht habe eth.lo.

Auf der LiveCD finde ich die nicht.

Von wo kommt diese Datei eth.lo

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Datei wieder einzufügen. Gibt es einen Papierkorb, wen man kein Grafisches Tool drauf hat.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Anarcho

eth.lo ??

oder meinst du vielmehr net.lo oder net.eth0 ?? 

Und langsam gehen mir deine Posts ein wenig auf den Sack. Leg dir mal nen anständigen Stil zu. Wenn man deine Posts gut lesen kann und auch versteht was du meinst, geht es besser voran.

----------

## Hotstuff

Ja, net.lo

Meinst mir geht das nicht auf dem Sack. 

Wo finde ich net.lo

Gruss Dave

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Meinst mir geht das nicht auf dem Sack.

 

ja, dann mach halt keine rechtschreibfehler mehr und versuch verständlich zu schreiben...

 *Quote:*   

> Wo finde ich net.lo

 

hast du dir

/etc/init.d/net.lo oder net.ethX zerstört/gelöscht??

wenn du noch eine andere net.X datei hast, kannst du einfach einen symlink draufmachen.

dh: net.eth0 existiert noch - net.lo nicht!

dann mach

cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.eth0 net.lo

kopieren kannst es natürlich auch...

hth,

ciao

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es existiert keine mehr! ( Keine net.eth0, keine net.lo )

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Es existiert keine mehr! ( Keine net.eth0, keine net.lo )

 Ja herrgottnochmals, dann schreib sie dir halt selbst? Das meißte in net.eth0 ist eh für die jeweils andere Zugangsart (static IP/DHCP/was weiß ich) implementiert und kann daher gelöscht werden und bei lo ist es noch einfacher. Hier mußt du nur lo mit der richtigen[tm] IP setzen:

```
start() {

        ebegin "Bringing ${IFACE} up"

        /sbin/ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up 2>/dev/null

        /sbin/route add -net 127.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 \

                gw 127.0.0.1 dev lo 2> /dev/null

        eend 0

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Bringing ${IFACE} down"

        /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} down &>/dev/null

        eend 0

}
```

Allgemein empfielt sich die Benutzung von /dev/brain und das Lesen der Manuals.

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Habe jetzt das Linux neu installiert. Wärend der Installation geht die Netzwerkarte. Und wenn ich die Installation abgeschlossen habe geht sie nicht mehr.

Welchen Kernel Verwendet Gentoo Live CD? Wie heisst der Befehl das man den gleichen Kernel installieren kann wie bei der LiveCd?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Welchen Kernel Verwendet Gentoo Live CD. Wie heisst der Befehl das man den gleichen Kernel installieren kann wie bei der LiveCd

 Aha.

Und weiter?

Oder waren das Fragen?

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Das waren Fragen  :Very Happy: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Welchen Kernel Verwendet Gentoo Live CD?

 man uname

 *Quote:*   

> Wie heisst der Befehl das man den gleichen Kernel installieren kann wie bei der LiveCd?

 Hä? Ja installier halt einfach den gleichen Kernel? Warum sollte es hierfür einen speziellen Befehl geben?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja, ich will den gleichen Kernel installieren wie auf der LiveCD.

Was muss ich eingebe das es den Kernel installiert?

emerge ?

Bis jetzt habe ich immer. emerge gentoo-dev-sources

Gruss Dave

----------

## sven-tek

Hi dave1986,

ich kann sehen das du seit 4 Monaten im Forum bist und über 200 Beiträge geschrieben hast. Deine Fragen hier deuten eher auf jemanden der seit 5 Stunden mit gentoo zu tun hat und daher bezeichne ich dich jetzt offiziell als lamer.

Dein Problem mit der gelöschten Datei ist absolut lächerlich, und im Notfall hättest du eben einfach emerge baselayout machen sollen. Der Vorteil von Linux ist das man eben nicht alles neu installieren muss. Aber wenn du nichtmal eine verlohrene Datei retten kannst, bleibe lieber bei nem anderen System wo du nicht alles neu kompilieren must.

Dein Problem mit dem Kernel ist im Gentoo Linuxc/x86 Handbuch beschrieben, bitte rtmf

lese das Handbuch. ( 7.d. benutzung von Genkernel )

----------

## Vaarsuvius

also ich wette daß es nicht an der kernel-version liegt, sondern daran, daß du was beim konfigurieren des kernels vergessen hast. In der 6. post in diesem Thread hat psyqil 

bereits die notwendigen Schritte dafür erklärt - falls es nicht der intel adapter ist, dann wähl in jenem Menü halt das entsprechende aus.

Wenn du nicht wissen solltest was du für eine Netzwerkkarte hast dann führe lspci aus. wenn du die ausgabe von lspci nicht verstehst, dann poste sie halt hier, das wäre dann schonmal ein Anhaltspunkt sodaß  man dir überhaupt helfen kann.

falls du unbedingt denselben kernel haben willst wie auf der live-cd, dann folge den anweisungen von sven-tek. Ein Blick in das Manual lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. (und mit Blick meine ich lesen + verstehen)

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wenn ich das eingebe lspci, kommt eine Fehlermeldung die sagt: Es findet das nicht.

Muss ich etwas zusätzlich Installieren das der Befehl lspci geht

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

```
emerge pciutils
```

Es geht auch ein 

```
cat /proc/pci
```

Last edited by psyqil on Sat Jan 22, 2005 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es zeigt die Karte an.

Ethernet Controller: Intel Corp. 82546GB Gigabit Ethernet Controller

NB: Netzwerk Anschluss ist auf dem Motherboard drauf, und hat zwei davon.

Gruss Dave

----------

## reptile

muss man fragen mit einem fragezeichen abschliessen

(scnr)

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry,

hab jetzt nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, aber:

1) hast treiber für diese karte im kernel aktiviert

2) als modul reincompiled & mit modprobe geladen?

hth,

ciao

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) hast treiber für diese karte im kernel aktiviert
> 
> 

 

Welchen muss ich dan freischalten im Kernel. Wie heisst der.? Habe keinen gefunden wo überrein stimmt!

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) als modul reincompiled & mit modprobe geladen?

 

Kannst das ein bisschen anders erklären. Mir sagt der Satz gar nichts.

NB: Wenn das Linux startet ladet automatisch die Netzwerkkarte (rc-update add net.eth0 default )

Dieser Fehler zeigt es an nach dem laden

ERROR: Problem starting needed Services "netmount" was no started.

Grus Dave

----------

## _hephaistos_

dave!

bitte fang mal an ein wenig eigeninitiative zu entwickeln.

gib mal in google/forumsuche deine netzwerkkarte ein und schau, ob du rausfindest, was du dafür im kernel aktivieren musst.

ich müsste auch das gleiche tun!

ciao

----------

## Hotstuff

OK mach ich, auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen.

NB: Sollte der Genkernel nicht selber das zeug suchen?

Komisch ist nur bei der Gentoo Installation ging die Karte.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich finde nichts  :Sad: 

Findest du etwas?

Gruss Dave

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi!

ich hab jetzt mal im kernel geschaut.

folgendes schaut mich doch rel. gut an:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Networking support  --->

       Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  ---> 

       < > Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support

```

und frag bitte nicht, wie man da hinkommt. (lies kernel manuals! da gibts genug! -> zB im gentoo handbuch is auch was drin)

das module dürfte übrigens "e1000" heißen.

dh: du kannst "modprobe e1000" probieren.

hth,

ciao

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Juhui  :Very Happy: 

Es geht. Besten Dank  :Very Happy: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## _hephaistos_

oh gott!

2 seiten thread für so eine lösung  :Smile: 

machst noch a solved oben hin und fertig.

ciao

----------

## psyqil

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Hallo, Dave! 
> 
> Schuß ins Blaue:
> 
> ```
> ...

   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja währe richtig gewesen wenn ich das noch eingegeben hätte: modprobe e1000

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

http://publicrelations.unibe.ch/unipress/heft114/bilder/s_39_050.jpg

----------

## sven-tek

beim nächsten mal schreib einfach IP und root passwort ins forum damit wir dir helfen können   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Geht nicht, weil ich hinten einem Hardware Firewall Router bin  :Very Happy: 

Gruss Dave

----------

